# Word, Seitenzahlen wie 1a, 1b,...



## officeuser (2. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen, wie kann ich denn in Word Seitenzahlen nach dem Schema 1, 1a, 1b, 2, 3, 3a, 4,... erzeugen.
Es soll also möglich sein, zu einzelnen Seiten eine zusätzliche Seite einzufügen, ohne dass die Seitenzahlen danach sich verändern.

Ein Versuch, dies zu erzeugen mit Abschnittswechseln und deren Nummerierung bringt nur teilweise einen Erfolg, da hier immer ein Abschnittswechsel notwendig ist um eine neue Nummer zu bekommen.

Um es anschaulicher zu machen, es geht darum, ein Handbuch zu erstellen, in dem bei Änderungen einzelne Seiten ausgetauscht werden können, ohne dass sich nachfolgende Seitenzahlen verändern. Z.B. Seite 25 muss Ausgetauscht werden durch 2 neue Seiten, aber die Folgeseiten sollen 26,... bleiben, also müsste die neue zusätzliche Seite 25 und 25 a heissen.

Ein Inhaltsverzeichnis für das ganze soll es natürlich auch geben, somit fällt eine "manuelle" Nummerierung auch aus.

Hat sowas schon jemand gemacht, oder stehe ich hier vor einem unlösbaren Problem


----------

